# Soon to be released USAT products at the SWGRS show



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll put the pictures of the new USAT stuff here on this thread.

First the 29 foot "beer" tank car.

It's nice and heavy, it uses the same extruded metal tube, has sprung metal trucks and metal wheels (of course).

Looks great:










More pictures and text at: 
*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...q-tank-car* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is the 42 foot modern tank car. Looks sweet also. Same construction as the beer tanker.










more pictures, closeup of the hatch, etc. at:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...n-tank-car* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Awsome.................Cant wait to see other photos of the cars that some said would never make to model form. Im in for 50 of those big yellow beastys.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it seems that Kader CAN make cars, these were not cobbled up prototypes, but looked as though they were production samples, completely finished.

By the way, here is the new modern covered hopper:










*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...stock-mainmenu-87/2-bay-modern-covered-hopper* 

Again, more pictures on my site:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...red-hopper*

Regards, Greg


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

I got to get a couple of those covered hoppers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the USAT 60 foot "shock control" box car.

I have more pictures on my site, and soon a video showing the coupler action, it works!










Link to this page:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ntrolq-box* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg:

They look very nice. Charlie must have been at the SWGRS show. Were any other manufacturers there? Or, did BTS get most of the manufacturers?

The Fairplex layout looks awesome. Is it battery and remote controlled exclusively?


Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, met Charlie.. he recognized me (is that good or bad ha ha?)

The major manufacturers were at the BTS, and I screwed up on the title on this thread!

I'm kinda of tired.... Fairplex is DC power, automatic block control of the trains. I'll be adding to that thread showing a lot more.

To keep this "on track", here's one for Marty, the new car carrier, it is great looking!










I have a lot more pictures of this on my site, showing screen detail and the ends open and closed. Beautiful.

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...ar-carrier* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow great pictures thanks for sharing, My wifes going to be so pissed when i show her these cause she knows that i will be ordering some and those are some more train $ out the window. I keep trying to reassure her that when i die she can give my trains to her next hubby. HA HA HA
Johnn


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks very much for posting the photos. Those tank cars and the autorack look fantastic.

Gary


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The Fairplex is straight up DC track power. Some MSL folks were running battery powered locos, but most RC systems don't have the range to cover the whole layout so the owners had to walk around the outside to follow their trains.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
Any new diesels?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

George, 

That walk around the layout can be telling on us "little older" guys. I was sore this morning from the exercise! STILL lots of fun!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No new diesels, USAT recently re-released the PA units, next diesel will be from Aristo, the RDC-3... if you want to call it a diesel.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Greg, have you investigated how or if the new boxcar and autorack will couple up with Aristo Craft cars. I would like to add some of the autoracks to my container train but not sure if they will couple up to them. 
Ron


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!! Nice! I see some of those Autoracks & 60' boxcars in my future! Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, you can remove the USAT couplers and put Kadees on, they will work ok with Aristo couplers. Or you could probably find a way to mount Aristos. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By George Schreyer on 06 Jun 2010 07:50 PM 
The Fairplex is straight up DC track power. Some MSL folks were running battery powered locos, but most RC systems don't have the range to cover the whole layout so the owners had to walk around the outside to follow their trains. George, just a note to share that I was using the Aristo Craft REVOLUTION for all my trains and sat in the staging area or the covered eating area and ran them from there without incident. I had coverage for the entire layout.









What a grand day of running it was..


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

George,
I was running an Airwire and my problem wasn't range it was a couple of dips and humps in the track my Accucraft pilot wheels didn't like. So I had to keep my eye on it.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## oldmainlinejohnny (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats some good looking rolling stock,nice to see some modern equipment being made.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

George, 

I have to agree with Tommy Mejia about the range of Airwire on this layout. My reason for with walking with the train was being unfamiliar with the layout. Lots of water everywhere! Range was NEVER a problem. Tommy and I had early problems with losing link. But after I went over to the BTS and talked with Bob at Airwire about the "problem", he showed me a setting that needed to be made (NOT very clear in the manual). Many "old timers" using Airwire didn't know about it. Paul Burch was one. After the info was spread around, folks were having NO problems with the Airwire range ANYWHERE on the layout.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

( and ran them from there without incident).

I take it JJ wasn't there?

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Greg. You really are alright??? 

How do I get the link under the auto car to work? 
thanks 
I got it figured out. great looking car.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I thought those end shots and the grill detail would be appreciated by you Marty. It's going to be a great car. 

It's really impressive in person. "Next year" is all Charlie Ro would say on availability. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, 

Thanks so much for posting those photos......I'll be saving up a little green for a few of those.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Next year, that was my next Q.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Donnie... JJ stayed inside by the live steam track all the time...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 07 Jun 2010 07:09 PM 
Donnie... JJ stayed inside by the live steam track all the time...










I was having such a good time I was able to stifle my omni presents and there fore had no effect on the trains running










I am getting real good at this "Wreck Causing" horse pocky


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the things the USA reps were pleased to show everybody was their new body-mounted, Kaydee compatible coupler system. On the new tank cars, the coupler is extended a bit, making it a good platform to demonstrate cross-coupling --












I think the USA coupler looks more realistic than the Kaydee. Here's a shot of the USA coupler unmated.











A bottom shot showing the coupler box.












On their new 60-foot "Super Shock Control" box cars, they've put something in the coupler box (maybe just a piece of sponge?) to cushion the coupling action.













As best as I can tell, the text says "_Operating cushioned coupler simulates ?????? operation_."


And a teaser shot until they're available next year; the 'autorack' with doors open and a couple of autos peeking out!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They should have compared their couplers with the NEW Kadees, which look more prototypical. 

That said, yes you can couple them, and that is progress. 

Seems like a bit of sponge rubber in the shock control setup, I have pictures of the draft gear on my site... under rolling stock... USAT.... auto carrier... 

Unfortunately, the Kadee mount seems to require discarding of the shock control draft gear. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 07 Jun 2010 01:36 PM 
George, 

I have to agree with Tommy Mejia about the range of Airwire on this layout. My reason for with walking with the train was being unfamiliar with the layout. Lots of water everywhere! Range was NEVER a problem. Tommy and I had early problems with losing link. But after I went over to the BTS and talked with Bob at Airwire about the "problem", he showed me a setting that needed to be made (NOT very clear in the manual). Many "old timers" using Airwire didn't know about it. Paul Burch was one. After the info was spread around, folks were having NO problems with the Airwire range ANYWHERE on the layout. 


Gary,
Let us in on this secret, please.
I've been running Airwire for 3 years and I have a a few units with lousy range.
No one has been able to help me yet on these paticular locos.
jb


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

jb, 

It's no secret. Just that the manual is not clear as to how to get your settings to STAY in memory and not lose the link. REAL simple. When you want everything you've set to stay, just press SEL, 3, #. That's all there is to it! Tommy Mejia tried it and he ran into the evening. No problems. Paul Burch was helping Tommy with the "losing link" problem. He decided to try what I found out and they were good for the rest of the day. Tommy said he quit that night and STILL had battery left. Good day all around.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep those auto racks are impressive and I do believe I will have to get a few of them. Was not aware that the end doors opened so that is another plus. I wonder who will have a new release first. AC or USAT any bets? Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Did they SAY the autos comes with the carrier???


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I was told by one of the USA people that the cars will not come with the auto carrier. 1/32 vehicles should be the way to go.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I sort of like the body mount USA couplers, something simalar to what AML does but with a metal USA couplers that works well with Kadees, Could be a cost saver. OOOOOOOOOOOO those Autoracks are so cool I WILL have a bunch please. I better start saving now, Does anyone need some yard work or Dog walking done? i work cheap....................


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The large size of the coupler box seems like it would interfer with the trucks on smaller radious curves. Seems to me that if they are mounted on the 60 foot box car, it's going to be limited to 20 ft diameter curves. 

Randy


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on down Nick. 

I need a lot of yard work done. 

Randy


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!! So USAT makes a coupler that actually works with a KD?? And it's not called a Kuppler like the other co. that announces products but never makes them


----------

